
Trump demands cut of TikTok sale fee - rurp
https://www.axios.com/trump-tiktok-banned-microsoft-fd45748d-1ee8-4f4a-812a-09ec76d6f8e2.html
======
mindslight
Dementia is a horrible disease. Family members are gaslit as their loved one
becomes progressively more incoherent. And here we have the whole country
suffering.

------
bengale
If Microsoft has any sense they’ll run from this debacle.

------
t0mmyb0y
This tiktok thing is just too funny.

------
touchzen
How would this work?

~~~
simongr3dal
Mergers and acquisitions of this size usually have to get an ok from the FTC
anyway.

So Microsoft meets with Don Jr. beforehand in a remote area and hand over a
few duffle bags of non-consective unmarked 20s?

/s

